# Broke in the new HB Biscayne!



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Sweet, way to go


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Awesome man. Congrats on the new boat and for breaking her in the right way haha.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice fish nice skiff!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

My 2 favorite fish. Looking forward to May


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Wait.... poon? What area? This time of year (Jan 20th?) Lookin like a Gov't Cut fish! 

That is a big honkin triple tail!


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

I put my money that's an Everglades poon, early season has been outta hand down here. I have been having multiple fish days until this weekend when wind and some cooler weather coming through pushed the fish out. Congrats on a beautiful boat,what's the main reason you switched from the pro,more versatility?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

mingo ****** said:


> I put my money that's an Everglades poon, early season has been outta hand down here. I have been having multiple fish days until this weekend when wind and some cooler weather coming through pushed the fish out. Congrats on a beautiful boat,what's the main reason you switched from the pro,more versatility?


Mingo ****** thanks for the compliment, that's the exact reason I switched. My needs changed and I need a more open water capable skiff that can help me get my clients shallow enough for tailers. The Biscayne is going to fill that perfectly!


----------

